# Maxxis razrs for sale



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I have 5 Maxxis Razers for sale they were giving to me and they dont fit my quad. They are 20-11-8 and never have been mounted if anyone is looking for some (rear only). Asking $ 50.00 each. (440) 479-4752 Thanks Steve


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

theyre for a sport quad if you didnt know already?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dang it, I need x9


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes I know what they fit and I have a sports quad and they don't fit mine either Mark mine are 9's also and theys are 8's .


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yes because you buy aluminum rims for those tires, you use them for moto, we used them on our 250rs.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I dont want to buy rims and make my Raptor sit any lower then it already dose since we ride the woods alot.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sold.....Sold......Sold


----------

